# US-domiciled ETFs via Japanese broker



## wdg

So I am a US citizen looking to buy some US-domiciled ETFs ( Vanguard, etc.) via a Japanese broker like Nomura. The impression I gather from Bogleheads is that these ETF holdings would not be treated as PFICs (like Japan-based mutual funds et al.). Does anyone on this forum have insight on this issue? Thanks.


----------

